# Contracting & insurance



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm looking at going contracting when I.m made redundant in a few months but wondered what the position was with insurance.
Does it matter if I contract direct to the company's or via a umbrella company?
I assume its covered under spc as I'll only be going to one place of work every contract.


Thanks
Dan


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you referring to the use under a vehicle insurance policy? In which case, you will need Class One business use. SDP only covers commuting to a "permanent" place of work.


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Ohps.. sorry I seem to have had a bad posting day 
Yes I do mean under my car insurance.
I guess I better give them a call


----------

